# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Trục A cho máy laser fiber.

## GORLAK

Chế cái trục A cho ku e khắc laser lên trụ tròn. Mâm D50 mua của bác Nhất Sơn, step 5phase hộp số harmonic 1:50.

----------

anhcos, blacksky2411, maxx.side

----------

